
Star Trek on Mars: Nasa Spots Starfleet Logo in Dune Footprint - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnet.com/news/star-trek-on-mars-nasa-spots-starfleet-logo-in-dune-footprint/
======
Fjolsvith
All we have to do is figure out warp drive and then Starfleet will make first
contact.

